# Sump



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm planning on getting a 55-75 gallon tank that will be used for a reef tank, soft corals mainly but...Is a sump necessary for a reef tank? I was planning on getting canister filter, protein skimmer, powerheads, mh lights (not such high lights needed tho :-D ) But in the long run what would be better and less of a hastle to get for my future setup. Money is finally not a factor ( Wooo lottery!)


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> I'm planning on getting a 55-75 gallon tank that will be used for a reef tank, soft corals mainly but...Is a sump necessary for a reef tank? I was planning on getting canister filter, protein skimmer, powerheads, mh lights (not such high lights needed tho :-D ) But in the long run what would be better and less of a hastle to get for my future setup. Money is finally not a factor ( Wooo lottery!)


A Sump or Wet/Dry filter is not necessary. Alot of people use Canister or HOB type filters only.

For a reef I would highly recommend that you look at a Refugium, either a Hang on back type or a sump type. This is showing to be the best way to go for water quality.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

What exactly is a refugium and what does it do?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> What exactly is a refugium and what does it do?


I hope it is ok to post this link on here. http://www.wetwebmedia.com/refugium.htm

This article will help give you a decent understanding of a Refugium. 

If you are the handy type with tools (I'm not) you can build one yourself and save money.

Without a doubt the best filtration for a Reef tank you can get. IMHO.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

You don't have to have a sump. Most people just use it to hide they're equipment or add to the water volume.

I don't know for sure but I don't think you need mh lights for soft corals. Some will even thrive under PC or vho lighting. Correct if wrong... I don't get into the lighting part a whole lot since im prolly never going to keep hard corals like acropora (spelling?) that need mh.

In my 10 gallon I have ome mushrooms under regular flourescent lighting and they're growing already. Im going to be upgrading to pc lighting though before or after christmas. Mushrooms are very easy to keep and multiply quickly so I highly recommend it!


----------



## N1z (Nov 21, 2005)

im running a 32G with external canister, internal protein skimmer and live rock mines runs nice.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

fuges are excellent for nutrient export. Which is what it does. The plants take up nutrients and you export them by trimming the plants.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Well, I read the article and nothing really...clicked  Can I maybe get a quick "definition for dummies"


----------

